# Advice needed on ASOS sizes - UK/EU help needed



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 7, 2010)

I am a size 18 and about to order trousers from Asos own brand online. However I am very tall, and wondering whether they will be long enough for me. Dorothy Perkins long sizes fit me in comparison, but will a regular Asos size 18 be long enough for me? I am 182 with long legs and fit Dorothy perkins long sizes.


----------



## fieran (Dec 27, 2010)

I hope this is not too late - but normally most British brand clothing (like Dorothy Perkins) cutting is similar to ASOS. You can always return them if they do not fit though. ASOS accepts returns.


----------

